# 20 فيلمًا على كل امرأة أن تشاهدها



## ABOTARBO (30 سبتمبر 2015)

*20 فيلمًا على كل امرأة أن تشاهدها (2-2)
11- Elizabeth: The Golden Age
http://goo.gl/JwWUdi
المَلِكة إليزابيث الأولى هي امرأة لا حق لها في الحياة الخاصة، محرومة من أبسط المُتَع. التشوُّش والشغف والخيانة والمغامرة والجبروت؛ يجتمع كل هذا في هذه الملحمة الفاتنة ذات النص الفريد والأزياء الفاخرة والتفاعل البديع بين الشخصيات.
12- Where the Heart Is
http://goo.gl/c1EcjF
شاب يتخلَّى عن حبيبته الحامل، التي كانت تعتمد عليه باعتباره توأم روحها، ولكن الحياة ليست بالسوء الذي تبدو عليه، لا يمكنك أن تدع نفسك تيأس ببساطة وتنقلب على العالم وتخسر قلبك، عليكَ الاستمرار ونسيان مصائبك الماضية ومساعدة الآخرين والتمتُّع بحياتك.
13- The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc
http://goo.gl/AMurYv
أحسن صُنَّاع الفيلم في تصوير الإيمان القوي وحس العدالة في شخصية القديسة جان دارك – التي تلعب دورها ميلا جوفوفيتش – بواقعية.
14- Head in the Clouds
http://goo.gl/feSVD2
لا يقل التصوير السينمائي التراجيدي المأساوي في الفيلم أبدًا عن المثالية، من البداية حتى النهاية، بينما الحبكة هي دراسة جادة لأكثر الأشياء التي نعرفها غموضًا؛ القلب البشري.
15- Elegy
http://goo.gl/rk6Tqy
من الأكيد أن تترك هذه القصة عن علاقة بين أستاذ جامعي وبين طالبة شابة ناشئة فيك أثرًا، فهي تُذكِّرنا بأنَّ هناك بعض الناس في العالم قريبون منَّا ببساطة، وهناك أولئك الذين تربطنا بهم صلة روحية أعمق.
16- Amélie
http://goo.gl/jdiJ81
إيميلي فتاة فرنسية ذات خيال مُشرِق، تكتشف في حمَّام منزلها مخبأ مليئًا بالألعاب القديمة، تسيطر عليها فكرة ضرورة إعادتها هذا «الكنز» إلى مالِكه الشرعي، ويُغيَّر هذا الفعل اللطيف حياتها، وتبدأ في التدخُّل في شؤون الآخرين بطُرُقٍ غير متوقَّعة.
17- My Week with Marilyn
http://goo.gl/o8HI3t
نجحت ميشيل ويليامز في لعب دور ماريلين مونرو ببراعة، وهو تحدٍّ كبير، فأصبحت تجسيدًا لأيقونة القرن العشرين التي كانت شابة شديدة الثقة والدلال، وفتاة صغيرة تخشى العالم وكل مَن فيه.
18- Evita
http://goo.gl/5KfT9V
فيلم موسيقي مدهش يحكي قصة ماريا إيفا دوراتي دي بيرون (أو إيفيتا)؛ السيدة الأولى للأرجنتين، تُصوِّر مادونا بأصالةٍ كل الجوانب الخفيفة والمظلمة لشخصية إيفيتا، بما في ذلك مخاوفها وطموحاتها.
19- Gia
http://goo.gl/5Uq9Uf
يوضِّح هذا الفيلم «البارز» للجمهور الحقيقة القاسية عن عمل عرض الأزياء، قد يبدو وكأنَّه حياة رائعة من جلسات تصوير الملابس والاجتماعات والوقت الذي يُقضَى على ممر العرض، ولكن تحت ذلك كله، نجد ديناميكية هذا العالم الحصري مختلفة تمامًا.
20- Coco Before Chanel
http://goo.gl/2jl92z
فيلم عن امرأة قوية لا تخشى تحدِّي المجتمع المحافظ بأعرافه القديمة ومشدَّاته الضيِّقة وفساتينه المُملَّة. يقول البعض إنَّه مُمل ورتيب، ولكن من الدقة القول بإنَّه يسير برتمٍ غير مُتسرِّع، وفي هذا يكمُن سحره، فهو يشبه الحياة نفسها.
ترجمة هالة أسامة - ساسة بوست


منقول*​


----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2015)

حلوين اوى اوى
شكراااااااااا ابو تربو 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------

